# Dove hunting during cloudy/rainy weather



## Tree Hunter

Its the opening day weekend in my town and its cloudy with some predictions of rain- my question is- will birds still be active out in this type of weather?


----------



## Beehaw

I guess it is too late to respond for today's opener, but I have an experience with the question.  When I was stationed at FT Bragg I spent opening day on a dove field that I had scouted during the off season.  I knew where I wanted to go to in the field, but the constant rain worried me.  I drove to the field and parked severl hundred yard short in the wooded parking area.  When I turned off the truck, I could hear shooting like crazy.  I never even made it to the spot I had picked out; I killed a limit of birds before I could get halfway across the field!

I could not beleive how the weather had no affect on the birds whatsoever.  This may not be the rule, but it sure worked out that day.


----------



## jay sullivent

a lot of birds get more active on cloudy drizzly days. especially ducks. i like to refer to it as fowl weather.


----------



## leroy

best dove shoot i ever been on was a cloudy drizzle day. Was when you could start in the morning on opening day. We had to send someone to town at lunch for more shells!!!!


----------



## huntnnut

Yep I agree, low cloud cover generally makes for some good bird hunting.


----------



## WOODIE13

It also makes it more barable for you


----------

